# Do interesting germans even exist?



## Tells (Aug 3, 2021)

A couple people around here told me that , apperantly, all the degenerate germans hide in the deep caves of Fur Affinity. I want to know if that's true because every one of my fellow men or women i've ever met on the internet were either boring af or the most gigantic toxic shitposters you could find on this planet. I wonder if this place has some people who belong to the middle ground. I have just created this account to find out.

I dare you, furries, impress me.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 3, 2021)

Nein, alle Deustchen sind langweilig oder wahnsinnig.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 3, 2021)

You gotta interact more and see for yourself whether that theory is true!

People here are too diverse to have stereotypical formulas explain well on what Furries are, I believe! There are the good, the bad, and the ugly.

That being said, what matters is you! Ow<☆


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 3, 2021)

What are you on about?
Germans aren’t real.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm selling adoptables of my new closed-species: Cave Germans. Only $29.95.
Here's a ref sheet of one in his deep cave environment.  Who knows what degenerate activity he's up to in there?






Order now!


----------



## Tells (Aug 3, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Nein, alle Deustchen sind langweilig oder wahnsinnig.


Gut zu wissen :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2021)

I was born there but don't live there. If you combine their freaky nsfw rep with the Asian wtf commercials that's basically me!

But I don't think I'd consider myself remotely interesting. Im usually busy working on personal projects.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 3, 2021)

I have yet to meet an uninteresting German here or anywhere. I don't think they're degenerates, though, and I wouldn't throw that word around.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2021)

WTF kind of shitty shitpost is that anyway? only idiots who tell people what to do in their signatures would take such a post seriously


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 3, 2021)

You know how it is with the germans. Either they start something atrocious, or they don't notice. This has been an issue in the past

also I'm not serious.

Bullshit aside, I have some gripes with the german furry scene and personally steer well clear it despite living here. But there's an equal amount of nice germans out there as there is other nationalities, I assume.


----------



## Tells (Aug 3, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> You know how it is with the germans. Either they start something atrocious, or they don't notice. This has been an issue in the past
> 
> also I'm not serious.
> 
> Bullshit aside, I have some gripes with the german furry scene and personally steer well clear it despite living here. But there's an equal amount of nice germans out there as there is other nationalities, I assume.


Well most of my experiences with them have been fairly one sided. Id consider myself more of a middle ground german but sometimes i guess you could throw me to the asshole pile.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'm selling adoptables of my new closed-species: Cave Germans. Only $29.95.
> Here's a ref sheet of one in his deep cave environment.  Who knows what degenerate activity he's up to in there?
> 
> View attachment 117659
> ...


I'll DM you for one with my Paypal.


Joking aside, I have some German furry friends I've met, and yes, they are fun to hang out and chat with.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 3, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> WTF kind of shitty shitpost is that anyway? only idiots who tell people what to do in their signatures would take such a post seriously


Clearly that went over your head, like irony and self-reflection.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Clearly that went over your head, like irony and self-reflection.


?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 3, 2021)

guten tag


----------



## Tells (Aug 4, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> guten tag


hallöchen. Wie geht's?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 4, 2021)

Tells said:


> hallöchen. Wie geht's?



Uh... achtung mein volkswagen!


----------



## Tells (Aug 4, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Uh... achtung mein volkswagen!


let me guess you arent actually german


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 4, 2021)

Tells said:


> let me guess you arent actually german



My family is part German, but I am BORN IN THE USA!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 4, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> What are you on about?
> Germans aren’t real.


Neither are birds


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 4, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Neither are birds



How dare you.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 4, 2021)

Caution is the mother of the porcelain crate!


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 6, 2021)

I've never met a boring German.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

L'allemands perpétuel.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 7, 2021)

My first boyfriend was a weed-smoking gamer/chef. He wasn't exactly boring. Just stoned.

Edit: he was German.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 7, 2021)

As a Polish person,
I'd rather they stayed boring. When Germans go out to have fun, their neighbours generally have a bad time.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Khafra said:


> As a Polish person,
> I'd rather they stayed boring. When Germans go out to have fun, their neighbours generally have a bad time.


It's been 75 years or so and I think they've learned a few lessons.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It's been 75 years or so and I think they've learned a few lessons.


What is 75 years to over a thousand years of being at each other's throats, lol
One cannot ever let their guard down near their most hated enemy.


I am of course joking.
We hate all nations equally.
Except Hungary. Shoutout to all Hungarians, you're total bros.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Khafra said:


> What is 75 years to over a thousand years of being at each other's throats, lol
> One cannot ever let their guard down near their most hated enemy.


europe_in_a_nutshell.txt


----------



## Raever (Aug 7, 2021)

Reading this thread has been the most amusing part of my day so far.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 10, 2021)

Ich bin eine Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitän.

...no, not German, just wanted an excuse to use a ridiculously long conjoined German word.

Now I'm off to join the Donaudampfschiffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 10, 2021)

My favourite German word is still the one for brassiere, 'Büstenhalter', which literally means 'Booby Holder'.
...come to think of it, that's also my favourite job.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 10, 2021)

Faustus said:


> My favourite German word is still the one for brassiere, 'Büstenhalter', which literally means 'Booby Holder'.
> ...come to think of it, that's also my favourite job.


Your almost correct. Büstenhalter comes from 'bust holder', and we all know what a bust is, don't we


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2021)

This thread is a mine field though.
I have met few Germans and without being racist I still need to meet decent German fur personally. I am not going to get into details but oh boy, what I saw <.<

I just hope it was only the bad fraction of German furry community, it would suck if it was majority instead.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 10, 2021)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> This thread is a mine field though.


No, it's a _mein_ field, geddit?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 10, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> Your almost correct. Büstenhalter comes from 'bust holder', and we all know what a bust is, don't we


That's not a bust. A bust should include at least part of the shoulders. That's just a head.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2021)

Faustus said:


> No, it's a _mein_ field, geddit?


Oh ja ja! Volkswagen gut auto!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 10, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Nein, alle Deustchen sind langweilig oder *wahnsinnig*.


*First thought lol*


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> This thread is a mine field though.
> I have met few Germans and without being racist I still need to meet decent German fur personally. I am not going to get into details but oh boy, what I saw <.<
> 
> I just hope it was only the bad fraction of German furry community, it would suck if it was majority instead.


The problem is likely more the "furry" part tbh


----------



## miss_samychan (Oct 2, 2021)

Well, this might sound weird, when you already think Germans are in their dark cave but: Do you ever heard about Austrians? I think they are pretty weird somtimes, but well, you know, never met one on the web. And no, I don't mean Australians. They have kangoroos there but I don't think they're in Austria hmmmm *think*


----------



## Tells (Oct 2, 2021)

well interesting to see all these reactions. Im german myself. Not a furry though. I was just wondering where all the german dorks are at and im a bit smarter now. Thanks guys


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2021)

Faustus said:


> My favourite German word is still the one for brassiere, 'Büstenhalter', which literally means 'Booby Holder'.
> ...come to think of it, that's also my favourite job.



Can it compete with Brustwarze? 
A language so romantic, that the nipple is the 'breast wart'.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Can it compete with Brustwarze?
> A language so romantic, that the nipple is the 'breast wart'.


German as a language generally operates like "ok we don't have a word for this, so we'll take a couple other words that sort of give you a rough idea of what we'd be talking about, smash them together, presto new word" - hence their unending fetish for compound words, and the old joke of "I bet there's a German word for this esoteric concept".

Though you'd think nipples wouldn't require that - they're not exactly a NEW concept.


----------

